# Masonic Flask?



## lelliott608 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have what appears to be a Masonic flask that I picked up recently at an estate sale.  However, I'm not familiar at all with how to identify/authenticate it and was hoping someone could help.
 It is 19 cm high and 7.5 cm across the outside points of the base and a darker blue in color. The sides are ribbed from the bottom of the bottle up to the start of the neck.  One side of the bottle has an eagle holding three arrows and 'J-P' (the J and P are linked together via a connecting line) within a circle.  On the other side are a variety of Masonic symbols, including (from left center going around clockwise):  skull and crossbones, a shovel, the sun, the moon (with rays, in between two groupings of three stars), a ladder, behive (at the bottom), a crossed stick and trowel?.  Then, within the arches (from the top) is an eye, a Masonic symbol, and a 'G' within a triangle (surrounded in rays).
 The bottom of the flask is smooth, with no discernible pontil mark.  There does appear to be three small, dark circles on the inside of the bottom of the flask, two that are together (and seem to form an open '8') and then another off next to that.  All three circles are about the diameter of stir straws, if that makes sense.  There are no other markings on the bottom.
 There doesn't appear to be a distinct seam that goes up the bottle neck on either side.  What little lines there are stop below the top of the bottle, which flares out slightly at the lip.  The top of the bottle is relatively smooth, although there is more of a textured feel to it than the rest of the glass.  There is some sort of residue inside the neck of the bottle and into the top part of the inside, but I didn't dare do anything with trying to clean it until I knew more.  I've attached a picture and hope that what I've included can help someone offer me some insight.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2010)

It's a GIV-1.. the J-P stands for Justus Perry.. Made be Keene.. Mckearin lists it as "common" though my shelves still lack one....one thing is bugging me, it should have a pontil mark..[8|]


----------



## sweetrelease (Jan 18, 2010)

can you take a picture of the bottom? something to me just seems off with this flask.  blue and no pontil and the lip all wrong is not good[:'(] but a pic of the bottom and other side  would help thanks .`matt


----------



## lelliott608 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've attached a picture of the bottom of the flask and also have a picture of the other side.


----------



## lelliott608 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is the other side.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jan 18, 2010)

wow that is close ,but the base is wrong and something about the glass is too new[8|]. this flask is just about as close as they come to the real deal, they did a good job. anyone else see this flask before?????~matt


----------



## lelliott608 (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know if I have the lingo correct, but is it possible that this was formed using a post-1850 'snap' case, which wouldn't have left a pontil mark?  I was doing some reading earlier on http://www.glswrk-auction.com/149b.htm and happened to notice that this was mentioned in the history of Masonic flasks...


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I would go with Matt's idea.  It sure looks too "fresh".  Just something about it.  But on a better note....lets see what some more research pulls up.  Could be the real thing.


----------



## lelliott608 (Jan 18, 2010)

Matt,

 No, I actually picked it up just this weekend...so I haven't had anyone else look at it and I haven't taken it anywhere yet.  I didn't pay much for it, so I'm not crushed if it turns out to be a reproduction.  I'd just never seen one before and it was so appealing that it caught my eye and I had to take it home.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a reproduction. If it were an original GIV-1 in BLUE... this would be a $30,000 flask. 

 Look at the JP... on the original it actually looks like an IP. I have attached an image that shows the comparison. The one on the left is the reproduction... they were done at Sturbridge Village in MA.

 Mike


----------



## lelliott608 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, close but no cigar.  Thanks for the info, Mike!  I can definitely see the difference, but I though I read somewhere today that the ones produced at Sturbridge Village in MA were marked on the bottom to identify them as reproductions.  Was that not always the case?  Not that I'm doubting...just seeking to learn.  Thanks!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep, repro, but a pretty good one.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2010)

It's an early repro, I would not rule out the Clever Clevengers..


----------

